# Bought A New EAA Zastava M88 9mm



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

I just bought a new EAA Zastava M88 9mm this week.It shoots really good for a low cost handgun.In my opinion it is built fairly well.Both front and rear sights are dovetail,however the rear has no adjustment other than sliding the sights in the dovetail.It is fairly noisy,compared to some small handguns I have shot over the years.At 20 to 25 feet I held around a 5in group the first 16 rounds of just shooting and not really aiming and holding aim on the target.I fired it in two shot burst in rapid session just as fast as I could put two magazines through it.The wife works 3rd so I will get out this evening(she is off tonight)and try to do some good paper shooting.I give it :smt023:smt023 up.:smt033

WB


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

brokenimage


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok I will Get some pics up shortly Sorry about that.

WB


----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

I will have to setup a photo album online and put some pics up.


----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have posted a pic for now in the photo gallery, It is EAA Zastava 9MM
I will look for a good online album site so I can set up a url to post from.

WB


----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok lets see If I got it figured out yet.







[/URL][/IMG] I think I got it.

WB


----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

Here is the first two paper targets.First set was two mags 8 rounds each
115 grain FMJ,fired rapid fire at 21 ft.2nd set was same as first only fired slow and consistent at 21 feet.







[/URL][/IMG]

WB


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats:smt023


----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks DJ,Ya know for a cheap handgun I was really supprised at how good it shoots.I think it would look better If I can find some different grips,I have a little wood shop so I may later on try to make some.

WB


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

congrats


----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Shipwreck If you guys happen to see when you are surfin around a place to get different upgradable parts to fit the M88 I would appreciate the info.I would like to put adjustable rear sights and different hand grips.

Thanks 
WB


----------



## tracer (Jun 25, 2009)

How is the single action trigger? I heard the pull weight was high,and wondered if it could be reduced by a Gunsmith?
Thanks
tracer


----------

